
Show HN: BriefInventory – the simplest way to keep a track of your assets - cezarfloroiu
https://briefinventory.com
======
cezarfloroiu
Hey, BriefInventory is something I developed for myself to allow me manage the
few assets I have (store documents or define reminders). It worked well for me
so I thought it may be useful for others so here it is available to everyone.
Feel free to ask questions or suggest feedback :) Thanks.

